# My new babies



## LWFarms (May 8, 2014)

My gorgeous hen Storm has hatched 16 little fluff balls!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## LWFarms (May 8, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Too cute !!!


Current flock: 111


----------



## LWFarms (May 8, 2014)

Mine is 70ish


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LWFarms (May 8, 2014)

Thanks. We had to take them away from her. This is her first time hatching chicks and 16 was a little much for her.


----------

